#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Словарь >  > > >  >  >  Словарь буддийских терминов на Buddhism.ru

## Стас Б

Краткий словарь буддийских терминов на сайте *Buddhism.ru*, содержащий более 400 понятий и определений: http://www.buddhism.ru/glossary/index.php

----------

Homa Brut (20.04.2009), Rushny (27.03.2011), Игорь Эдвардович (24.04.2009)

----------

